# How does he look?



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi everyone! I just got a new betta today, hes a gorgeous little crowntail. His body is white and his fins are this gorgeous aqua blue with little red flecks in them, and when he flares up his head, the little flaps from under his gills are deep blues and reds. I named him Marbles for the marble coloring.

Now I have had a betta before, named Prince, who lasted a good four years, and my little brother had one for a couple years named Bubbles (my brother is 6 now and recently lost his beloved Bubbles, RIP =( ), so I'm not really very new to bettas, but its been a while. This is the healthiest one ive ever found that is anything but red and blue so I'm quite thrilled to have him!

I put in a couple of pictures and I'd just like to know if everyone thinks he looks healthy and such so far? the other two (Bubbles and Prince) had no problem absolutely thriving in the tank setup I have, so I'm not too worried, but better safe than sorry =D

Also, he's the feistiest fish I've met so far...i understand bettas are aggressive fish but Marbles was flaring right up and showing his little gill flaps at anyone that came near for several hours. He seems alright now, though I'd like to make sure his anger management won't be an issue if it continues?

Thanks!

~Danielle










Ohai!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

You've got a pretty boy there! He looks pretty healthy... Especially if he was flaring at anything and everything that moves... Usually a good sign lol... When they stop flaring is when you have to worry! They're pretty aggressive fish. 

The only thing I see at first glance is that he's just a bit red around the gills... probably from the ammonia in the cup. That should clear up easy with regular water changes.
Congrats on a great find!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks so much!

Today was a rather stressful day for him, so hopefully he'll get a bit better. we're pretty good about taking care of our pets here. Even my younger brother will remind people his tank needs cleaning and such.

I'm glad he looks healthy...he was definitely very active. Seems to have chilled a bit for the night, but all of our bettas have done that I guess? Im not sure but to bettas "sleep?" they seem to find a place for a good period when its nighttime and sort of sit for a while. So far Marbles gets up and zooms a bit, kind of "dances" and the he'll sit for about 10 minutes.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yes, fish need rest like any other animal. They don't have eyelids, so they go into more of a "trance" than actual sleep. Most of my fish are very weird sleepers... One of my fish swims back and forth when he's in his trance... But he swims kind of as if he has a limp. It's really freaky because he doesn't respond to stimulus when he's like that... Unless I poke him... and THEN he'll flip out on me. lol I'm sure at some point your new boy will be just as interesting.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

okay cool. I figured they did SOMETHING...Bubbles seemed to stay in the same place for a full night haha...we'd get up and he'd be chilling in the same spot, but as soon as my brother put pellets in and tapped the top of the tank (my dad decided to try this? now its like our fish end up trained to know theres food when we tap...otherwise they dont seem to respond? is that even possible?) he'd wake up and zoom to the top to eat


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks again for the tips!

He's still flaring away today but seems to be fine when I myself come near...he'll float over and stare at me and then float away. He chowed right down on the pellets I gave him and his fins are looking even brighter this morning. Seems he has a bit of purple in there now even. 

Quick question though, should he have a light at night or is it okay to let my room be dark? his tank light is awfully bright and I do leave it on during the day...I left it on last night though and it was REALLY bright so I ended up putting a dimmer flashlight near his tank because I wasnt sure if he needed the light or not...the tank light is too bright to sleep with...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Keep the light off at nighttime, he doesnt need it  You do have a heater for your tank, right?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont have one no, but we keep our house pretty warm and my little brother's betta, Bubbles, never seemed lethargic or anything...and marbles seems to be just fine

thanks about the light


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> I dont have one no, but we keep our house pretty warm and my little brother's betta, Bubbles, never seemed lethargic or anything...and marbles seems to be just fine
> 
> thanks about the light


Okay, I suppose as long as your house is warm... Just remember that because of the lamp there'll be temperature swings, so it'll be colder at night, warmer in the day (the lamp heats the water). Temperature swings like that eventually put alot of stress on a betta's system.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

mhm, i understand. I'll watch him =)...the lamp doesnt get very warm so i cant imagine the change will be any more than 2 or 3 degrees at most

okay so another one for you guys: sometimes he'll swim straight and then sort of dance, he kind if just wiggles back and forth for a moment, then he'll just continue swimming. he's not thrashing or anything, he just kinda stops and wiggles...what is he doing?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Probably just wiggling for the sake of wiggling. lol... If he doesn't look distressed, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow hes beautiful! I love CT's they are my favorite!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Metalbetta: teehee okay...in that case its friggin adorable XD

@bettalover: aww thanks! we've only had veiltails...this is my first crown ^___^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> @Metalbetta: teehee okay...in that case its friggin adorable XD
> 
> @bettalover: aww thanks! we've only had veiltails...this is my first crown ^___^


Well he is amazingly beautiful for a first CT Im sure he gets a lot of attention being cute and all


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

that he does! I love him to death and my brother keeps asking to go see him. Now that his colors have brightened a little we can see more purple and the aqua color is very bright...he even has a little yellow on his snout!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Snout XD


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh how cute! I love that blue-ish color. I found one just like him once and I really regret not buying him. He's beautiful!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

haha i like the word snout. im also unsure what else to call the little protrusion that includes his mouth hehe


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@lily: thanks! he is a pretty lil fishie ^_^


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I call the protrusion the "pout". lol. Mine always looks pouty!! lol


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

haha thats adorable :grin:


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oooo he looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

haha he has chilled out a bit...hes very curious...always looking about his tank. I wanna get him more decorations to look at...right now he just has a couple fake plants and his tank is near my bedroom mirror...


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

so Marbles absolutely hates my camera...or perhaps hes just fascinated...Ive tried for two days to get a picture of him flaring at me (which he does, gills and all) but the SECOND i point the camera and Mr. Flary Face, he stops! he cools down and looks at it for a moment and then swims to the back of the tank or turns his face away. Haha im taking video once in a while though, maybe I can pull a still or two from that. 

Anyways his colors are a lot brighter and his gills are pinky, he moves around quite a bit and is always pushing around the plant leaves and stuff. Seems like a pretty happy little fishie ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good Good


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats great! He looks and sounds like a awesome little guy! :]


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks guys...he is an awesome little fish with such a tough guy personality...love him to death! i really want like 10 more bettas now >.<


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> thanks guys...he is an awesome little fish with such a tough guy personality...love him to death! i really want like 10 more bettas now >.<


Wow thats how i felt but let me warn you. It might seem pretty easy right now because you only have 1 (or i think you said 2) to deal with. if you every really have ten, it is extremly hard. trust me i know. i have about 15-17.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

haha I figure...I only have Marbles right now...I can't afford any more anyways...but it'd be cool to have one or two more....or get the big community tank I've wanted...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> haha I figure...I only have Marbles right now...I can't afford any more anyways...but it'd be cool to have one or two more....or get the big community tank I've wanted...


LOL Well yea they are so muh fun to look at and admire! Also Im looking for a marbled CT that i can breed lol. i always have either a male without a female or a female with out the male. ugh. right now its the female with out the male:/.

i cant wait til i get my male


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

He looks great! More pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Jupiter: yes he IS!

@bettalover: aww, I hope you find your male!

@Fishman: he hates my camera haha, I'm trying though!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> @Jupiter: yes he IS!
> 
> @bettalover: aww, I hope you find your male!
> 
> @Fishman: he hates my camera haha, I'm trying though!


Me too im going to try and breed marbled HM's first since im going to get a marbled HM from aquabid.


----------

